# Companion Show, Notts 25th Sept



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Fun Dog Show 

We will be holding our very popular 2nd Fun Dog Show of the Year once again at our local regular venue of the Griffin's Head Public House in Papplewick, Notts.
The show will be in aid of the Pet Blood Bank.

The date is the 25th September, so book us in your diary, with booking in at 10.30am and classes hope to start around noon.

Food will be on sale at the Griffin's, if you wish to bring a picnic please do so but dont forget your chairs and please remember this is an outdoor show venue.

There will be microchipping on the day, Bronze Good Citizen testing, stalls, Tombola and raffles.
We look forward to seeing you all for a great day out Fun Dog Showing.

Schedule

Entry Form

If you have any stalls we would love for you to come along too. Please see me for details

Tanya


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Might have a drive up to that


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

You'll have to look out for me. Going dogless, but will be in a bright blue wheelchair with a *** on and pint in other hand lol :001_cool:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> You'll have to look out for me. Going dogless, but will be in a bright blue wheelchair with a *** on and pint in other hand lol :001_cool:


Will do, I like classy women


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I will try to come but its bit far away but it would be nice to meet you hun


----------



## Steve's GSP's (Sep 18, 2010)

Ill see you there Tanya, make sure youve got plenty of **** though.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hehehe, lol.... Will you be hiding???


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Will do, I like classy women


Have never been accused of that lol 



archielee said:


> I will try to come but its bit far away but it would be nice to meet you hun


I'll come down next time you have a litter and play with pups


----------



## trenty82 (Aug 18, 2010)

We'll be there!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Look forward to seeing you all there... always a great day


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds great. Hopefully I will be able to come along.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Would love to see you there


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

god I have to get driving! i'll try to make it


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Going to print some schedules off and see if I an get a few from class up there.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

That will be great


----------



## Steve's GSP's (Sep 18, 2010)

Early to bed as big day tomorrow Tanya. Im out of the closit now so no hiding tomorrow...lol. Look forward to seeing everyone. Steve xxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Steve's GSP's said:


> Early to bed as big day tomorrow Tanya. Im out of the closit now so no hiding tomorrow...lol. Look forward to seeing everyone. Steve xxx


Hahaha lol... No need to use me as your cover now 

Have loads to tell you on the morrow.... been to London consultant today


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

How did your show go yesterday?
Sorry we missed you, we spent three hours in hospital with the old girl from across the road


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Went really well, nearly 200 dogs all with multiple entries so I think we raised quite a bit for the pet blood bank.

Was blooming cold though


----------



## Steve's GSP's (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes it was cold but it didnt rain. I really enjoyed the show and the company of a beautiful young woman. Hope all is well. Steve xxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Steve's GSP's said:


> Yes it was cold but it didnt rain. I really enjoyed the show and the company of a beautiful young woman. Hope all is well. Steve xxx


Who's that then


----------



## Steve's GSP's (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, she had a pint in one hand and a *** in the other.....lol.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll have to meet this woman, she sounds like a laugh!!!


----------

